# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Port Antonio Slideshow

## sunchaser

I made this slideshow video recently from our (wonderful) visit to Port Antonio last year.  I hope it posts and looks ok and the music works.  It's a little over 10 minutes if you'd care to take a look.  Thanks!

https://vimeo.com/200605072

----------


## Vince

CLAP CLAP!! Tree Bar looked irie!! Pictures and music PERFECT!!- Looks like a place to be now!! Where did ya'll stay? Thank you for sharing your trip with us. Now, I'm drooling!! :Wink:

----------


## sunchaser

Thanks for watching and for the kind words, Vince!  We stayed at Goblin Hill Villas which is just about a 5 minute walk from the Blue Lagoon.  Goblin Hill provides a housekeeper who prepared our meals (breakfast & dinner) daily.  The tree bar is on the property and Calvin was an awesome bartender!

----------


## *vi*

Wonderful slide show Sunchaser.  Had me smiling through the entire show.  Especially the shot of Mrs. Sunchaser on the swing...so cute!  

So many familiar places I’m longing to return to.  Thank you for sharing…now when are you going back  :Smile:

----------


## sunchaser

Thanks, *vi* - would love to go back asap but it's Treasure Beach for us this year!  I've enjoyed reading your trip reports and looking forward to more!

----------


## BuffaloSoldier

Awesome pictures sunchaser and irie tunes.  Thanks for sharing.

----------


## takinitslow

Wow that was a awesome slide show you made thanks I needed that as I am at a 12 day countdown to my next adventure to Negril and Portland was that a clip of the Jolly boys at GeeJam?? We arrive on a Friday afternoon and are planning to go since we missed it last year was it good? John

----------


## sunchaser

Yes,  - that was the Jolly Boys at GeeJam on a Friday night.  They were wonderful!  I had a very bad cold that day and was considering cancelling but knew that I would regret it forever if I did.  I couldn't enjoy the dinner there as much as I would have if I had been feeling better but the show they put on was definitely worth going out for.  They were very charming gentlemen to speak with afterwards also.  Have a wonderful trip and savour every moment!  Thanks so much for your nice comments on the slideshow, takinitslow and BuffaloSoldier.

----------


## *vi*

Thanks Sunchaser, I’m glad you enjoyed my reports.  I’ve eaten at Geejam but it was prior to the Jolly Boys’ performances.  I want to check them out after seeing your excellent video. What did you have?  Speaking of video, what Vimeo easy to use?  Will you be doing one on Treasure Beach???

----------


## sammyb

I was in a trace, couldn't take my eyes off my computer screen.  Bravo!!!!!  OUTSTANDING! makes me want to get off the sidelines and push that button!

Love it!!  Thank you so much for sharing Sunchaser!

----------


## sunchaser

*vi* - I used ProShow Gold to make the slideshow and uploaded right from there to Vimeo.  It was a lot of fun to do - I've done a couple before but it had been some time so there was a bit of a learning curve.    I'm sure I'll do one on Treasure Beach also!  I seem to recall having the curried shrimp at GeeJam which I'm sure was great but my cold didn't allow me to appreciate it enough.  We walked back over for lunch the next day for curried goat (I like my curries!)


sammyb - Thanks so much - your comments really mean a lot to me!

----------


## rachel

Enjoyed your slideshow so much!  Loved all the dogs throughout it.  Also very much enjoyed Toots and the Maytals version of Leon Russell's song - never had heard that before.  Makes me want to go back to the island soooo bad.

----------


## agregory

Thanks so much for the beautiful slideshow! Your pictures are amazing! My husband and I are going to Portland for the first time at the beginning of March 😎 But first, only 15 sleeps until Negril 😍

----------


## sunchaser

Thanks, rachel & agregory!

rachel, I always loved Back to the Island and was thrilled to recently find the Toots & the Maytals version!  The dogs we met were so sweet - especially the 2 black ones who adopted us shortly after scaring the wits out of us when they began barking loudly and racing towards us!
agregory - lucky you!  I hope you enjoy the area as much as we did.

----------


## halfwaytree

I'm sitting here at home on a cold Canadian night watching your slide show. It transported me right back to Jamaica. Thanks so much for sharing this.

Well done!!!!

----------


## sunchaser

> I'm sitting here at home on a cold Canadian night watching your slide show. It transported me right back to Jamaica. Thanks so much for sharing this.
> 
> Well done!!!!


Hey halfwaytree - I hope it's not too long before you feel the warm Jamaican sun again!  Thanks very much for watching and your lovely comments - much appreciated!

----------

